# Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?



## brummer (6. Aug. 2008)

Moin,

die Sonne brennt auf meinen Teich und meine noch kleinen Fische suchen sich die raren Ecken aus in denen die Sonne nicht auf den Teich scheint.

Ich hatte die Idee eine ca 200l Tonne zu 3/4 längs aufzuschneiden, darüber da eine NG Matte zu legen um daraus eine Höhle zu bauen in denen sich die Fische dann aufhalten können. 

Meint ihr meine Goldis und ein paar Kois würden sich dann Schutz suchen? 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Conny (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*

Hallo Ralf,

ich bin zwar hier nicht als Fischexperitin bekannt  , aber unsere Fische suchen bei jeder Gelegenheit Schatten und Schutz. Wir haben eine Brücke unter der sie sich bei Regen und auch bei Hitze verkriechen und die Blätter der Seerose und von anderen Schwimmblattpflanzen werden auch gerne genutzt.


----------



## chromis (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*

Hi,

ein paar Seerosen würden den Teich optisch schon aufwerten und den Fischen auch Unterstand bieten. Bestimmt eine ansprechendere und natürlichere Lösung als ein Fass im Teich.


----------



## wp-3d (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*

Hallo Ralf,

oder so was: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2868/?q=Schwimminsel


.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*

Als "Sofortmaßnahme" würde ich auch ein paar Wasserhyazinthen und __ Wassersalat holen, kosten nicht so viel und wachsen wie verrückt.


----------



## wp-3d (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Als "Sofortmaßnahme" würde ich auch ein paar Wasserhyazinthen und __ Wassersalat holen, kosten nicht so viel und wachsen wie verrückt.



Hi Uwe

Der Tipp ist gut. 

Aber geht der Sommer, gehen auch diese Pflanzen.
Ich denke es lohnt nicht mehr. 

Bei Koi sehe ich das Problem, dass sie sehr schnell gehen. 
meine gedeien nur im Schwimmkorb und dieser ist begrenzt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Aber geht der Sommer, gehen auch diese Pflanzen.



Ja, aber die Sonne hat dann ja auch kaum noch Kraft  Ist zumindest einen Versuch wert.


----------



## wp-3d (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber die Sonne hat dann ja auch kaum noch Kraft  Ist zumindest einen Versuch wert.





Hi Uwe


Versuch macht Kluch, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*

ich hab auch noch keine versteckmöglichkeiten und für seerosen ist es nun leider zu spät ...  

also hab ich ein HT Rohr mit nem Bogen versenkt, damits unten bleibt einfach nen schmalen langen stein genommen und mit maler krepp fixiert. - sieht nicht toll aus - macht den kleinen aber spass (jagen sich auch gern mal dadurch)

dahinter hab ich ne gelochte plastikplatte die schwebt ca 30cm über dem boden (dratht+ stein als gewicht) = wie bei einem lammelenzaun, die sonne kommt minimal durch


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*

hier noch das bild vom versteck bis die seerosen kommen


----------



## jochen (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*

Hallo,

wir haben den Fischen ein Höhlenlabyrinth, aus Steinen gebaut,
hier können sie sich prima verstecken, und Schatten finden...
das Bild entstand in der Bauphase für den Wasserfall...

 

desweiteren haben wir mit Totholz und Basalt ein überhangendes Ufer als Schattenspender gebaut...
wiederum in der Bauphase geknippst, man kann so besser erkennen wie gebaut wurde, der Wasserspiegel ist bei diesem Bild etwas abgesenkt...

 

Seerosen wurden schon angesprochen, man kann auch prima Unterwasserpflanzen als Versteck verwenden,
wenn sie an der Oberfläche gelangen breitet sich zum Beispiel __ Wasserhahnenfuß oder Tausendblattarten gut aus.

 

Auf den Teichgrund haben wir alte Tonrohre gelegt, welche die Fische als Versteck sehr gerne annehmen, die Rohre habe ich mit Ufermatte ummantelt und sind mittlerweile kaum mehr zu erkennen.

Ich hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben...


----------



## Conny (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*

Hallo Jochen,

Deine Verstecke sind ja eher Unterkünfte wie im "Nobelhotel"  Sehr schön 
Wir haben als Unterwasserpflanzen __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut. Die ganz kleinen Fische  und sonstige Lebewesen leben darin und die größeren schwimmen drunter und drüber.


----------



## Marlowe (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*

Einen wunderbaren Abend, liebe Freunde des Schattens!

Meine Empfehlung ist die Entnahme von Schwimmpflanzen aus den Aquarien
- so man denn welche hat - und Einbringung in den Gartenteich ab Frühjahr.
Es handelt sich hierbei um das tropische Gegenstück unserer sogenannten
"__ Entengrütze".
Vorteil: Diese Pflanzen entnehmen dem Wasser Giftstoffe UND spenden Schatten. Zudem sieht es überaus natürlich aus.
So finden sie eine zweckmäßige Verwendung und müssen von meiner 
Wenigkeit nicht in den Müll geworfen werden. 
Außerdem werden sie in Maßen von einigen Fischarten gefressen, dienen also
noch als Futter. 

Angenehmen Abend noch, keep on rocking, 


Sir Marlowe


----------



## schertk (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Versteckmöglichkeiten für Fische?*

Hallo,
Schatten ist wichtig. Alle Vorschläge sind gut (Seerosen, __ Wasserpest, Wasserhyazinten, __ Wassersalat, Rohre, Schwimminseln, usw).
Kurzfristig kann vielleicht ein Sonnenschirm oden ein Schattentuch am Teichrand platziert werden.
Langfristig wäre ein Baum eine Alternative. :crazy Allerdings sollte er in genügend Abstand vom Teich gepflanzt werden. (Laub im Herbst im Teich=Algenproblem im folgenden Frühjahr).
Gruss
Tony


----------

